# Uk citizen and non-eu spouse moving to Italy



## kenaness (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi guys,

This is my first post in this forum.

I am a UK citizen moving from Dubai to Italy soon. My wife is a non-EU citizen who will obviously move with me.

My questions are as follows:

1) I know I can just go there and apply at the police once we rent a house but what about her? Should we apply once we get there (she has a schengen visa already) or should we apply from the consulate here for residency?

2) How long does it take for HER to get her residency status/card?

3) If she has residency then can she visit any schengen country even if I'm not with her?

Thanks.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

kenaness said:


> 1) I know I can just go there and apply at the police once we rent a house....


Almost. You'll need proof of employment/income/assets and medical coverage (e.g. EHIC). In other words, the usual EU treaty right provisions apply.



> ...but what about her? Should we apply once we get there (she has a schengen visa already) or should we apply from the consulate here for residency?


She's good to go already. The consulate could only help her with entry (a visa) anyway, if she needed one, but she doesn't.



> 2) How long does it take for HER to get her residency status/card?


After you've registered as a resident, her PdS (residence permit) can be settled as fast as a few minutes, at least in principle. Once she's had her PdS application accepted at the post office or questura and received her PdS receipt she's all set. Be sure she has proof of marriage available.



> 3) If she has residency then can she visit any schengen country even if I'm not with her?


Correct, for short stays of up to 90 days (counted across the Schengen Area, e.g. 45 days in Germany followed by 45 days in France counts as 90 Schengen days). I've read conflicting reports about whether she'd have to stay out of the ex-Italy Schengen Area more than she stays in it -- i.e. the "90 out of 180" rule -- but to be on the safe side I'd recommend she spend the majority of her time in Italy.

Keep in mind that if/when she wishes to apply for an EC Long Term Residence Permit and/or Italian citizenship she will need to submit reasonable proof that she was physically inside Italy for at least the minimum required time and absent from Italy no more than the maximums. If she's a "heavy tourist" outside Italy she can easily bust those maximums and thus foreclose those options. My understanding is that the maximum allowable absence is 10 months total, of which no single absence can be longer than 6 months.


----------



## kenaness (Dec 22, 2014)

Just a follow-up question.

How much money do you need to have in the bank to show that you can be self-sufficient. I don't plan on getting employment in Italy. I do plan on opening a business but not right away.

Thanks.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not precisely sure, but, from what I can tell, for a household size of two, if you can demonstrate the wealth equivalent of about 8100 euro per year or more you meet the financial requirement.

Don't forget the medical insurance for both of you. That cannot be Italy's public system, at least not initially. It has to be at least Schengen minimum coverage, though you'll probably want something better than that.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

kenaness said:


> Just a follow-up question.
> 
> How much money do you need to have in the bank to show that you can be self-sufficient. I don't plan on getting employment in Italy. I do plan on opening a business but not right away.
> 
> Thanks.



Some helpful info here: Workers' and pensioners' residence rights

Here: https://www.gov.uk/living-in-italy

And here: https://www.gov.uk/government/world/organisations/british-embassy-rome


----------

